# MK677; Acne inducing?



## nacholibre (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey there,

So I've been running Ibutamoren / MK677 for a few months now. I was initiailly running 20mg for a few weeks before coming off for a week. I then resumed at 10mg a day because I'm mostly after the anti-ageing, recovery & general health benefits and to help maintain muscle mass / stave off (some) fat buildup over the summer. Anyway, I've noticed I am coming out in spots in places. My legs, and today I noticed my chest has loads that appeared over night. They look to be cystic spots, i.e they don't have pimple heads on them. They're just big red spots.

I note that when I was taking 20mg a day, my face was quite regularly oily by the end of the day. So I know my pores are pumping out all sorts as a result of the MK677. So I dropped to 10mg a day and still had a slightly oily face but not nearly as bad. But now my concern is the fact that I seem to be breaking out in spots all over the place.

I came off a 6 week cut on epistane a few months back and did a solid PCT for 4 weeks. Towards the last week of PCT I started taking the MK677 at 20mg a day. I noticed a few spots here and there over the weeks and months but recently its really kicked it up a bit. I'm debating coming off for a month to see if that sorts it out.

Every day I run:

10mg Ibutamoren

5g creatine gluconate

5g l-Glutamine

10g bcaas

180g protein

I lift heavy 5 days a week and also do yoga twice and climbing once per week for core & flexibility.

I've read anecdotal reports online of MK677 giving people spots /acne. Has anyone got any first hand experience with this? Has anyone else responded in a similar way? If its not MK677, what might the underlying cause be? What do you reckon I ought to do; come off or stay on and see if it clears up? Should I get some bloodwork done to check my levels and if so, can you recommend how I go about doing this? (I'm based in the UK)


----------



## Robmtl87 (Oct 1, 2021)

nacholibre said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So I've been running Ibutamoren / MK677 for a few months now. I was initiailly running 20mg for a few weeks before coming off for a week. I then resumed at 10mg a day because I'm mostly after the anti-ageing, recovery & general health benefits and to help maintain muscle mass / stave off (some) fat buildup over the summer. Anyway, I've noticed I am coming out in spots in places. My legs, and today I noticed my chest has loads that appeared over night. They look to be cystic spots, i.e they don't have pimple heads on them. They're just big red spots.
> 
> ...


Did it go away , I started mk677 à week ago , and i started developping red itchy spots


----------

